# Tutorial on servos for animatronic skeleton



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Next year, I want to set up a skeleton that will be able to talk, move its head, and move its arms. I know there is a lot involved in this but was wondering if there are any good starting places to consult. FWIW, I will be controlling the servos with a Light-O-Rama Servo controller.


----------

